# 1997 Darton Maverick



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

can you post a pic of what you are doing? its been a while for me but if I see it I may be of some help.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

stevedenison said:


> I need some information on adjusting the top control wheel on a 1997 Darton Maverick. I called Darton and the no longer have the tech manual on theis bow. Does anybody have the manual that they can email to me. I need the information on aligning the buss cable to the guide holes.
> 
> Thanks


The 97 Maveric isnt much different than some others.Ive found tech info on the website in the past for my MAVERIC and my wifes well. My Maverics a 99 
so there isnt much difference.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I guess if they arent any different then I dont understand what info is needed...If I remember correctly the top adjustment will change the draw length 1/16th of an inch...just make sure your cables are between the lines on both cams and you will be fine.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Not trying to offend anyone.All i meen is the older Dartons are the easiest bows ive ever tuned.One of the ilove em and have many!


----------



## mattgbank (Sep 1, 2004)

If i remember right you need to move the cables on the wheel and cam in 3 and c position. Then twist cables untill the cables cross in the middle of the tuning marks and the bow is in time, then move them back to the desired draw length position. The cables might not be on the marks anymore but that dose not matter, you can then mark the cams where the cables cross and you have the tuning marks for that draw length.
Good Luck, Matt


----------



## mattgbank (Sep 1, 2004)

This tech bulletin "should" work for your bow.

http://www.dartonarchery.com/MaverickSD.pdf


----------

